# First time Shih Tzu puppy owner with some questions!



## OCDP (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello,

Over the weekend our family purchased a Shih Tzu puppy (born Feb. 5th) from a previous owner. They had to sell the puppy as their daughter was allergic. 

This is our first dog as a family but not in general, overall we are fairly new to the puppy scene though. So far he is a WONDERFUL dog, so well behaved, smart, and already well house broken. He has not once pooped in the house and his peeing accidents are becoming more and more minial in just a three day span. I think he was having accidents just because of being moved and in a new home. He has adjusted incredibly well to our house and family, which is great for us. I can't say much more other than he is an incredible addition to our family and we are all already head over heels for the little fur ball.

I will have many questions and concerns as time goes on but as of now I only have one pressing question. He really enjoys being cool, and I already know Shih Tzu's do not like warm weather, but where we live the weather is only around 10-11 degrees celcius so far. Some examples are: when we take him outside he will lay on ice patches and snow patches, he just loves the coolness. If he's sleeping in the house he constantly moves around to get a cool patch of where ever he is laying. He doesn't really like his bed as once he starts to warm it up he moves. I had him on our leather couch last night, which he loves because it's cool, but kept moving constantly, about every 5 minutes. The main point to all of this is he doesn't like to lay still and is always moving to keep cool.

This is also our best guess, but it seems to make most sense. Is this normal? He is quite furry and is getting a small trim tonight. We do keep him groomed with a brush as well. I just am wondering if this is normal behaviour. Hopefully this is just a funny little personality trait of his, but I can't help but feel bad for the little guy because anytime he sleeps he wakes himself up constantly to move.

The other last thing he does is lots of snorting and grunting! My research leads me to believe this is normal. He also snores like a trooper. Again, I am lead to believe this isn't cause for concern and simply a trait of Shih Tzu breed.


Thanks for your time! 
Scott


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

Both traits sound normal to me! I was totally confused when the first Tzu I had started making weird snorting sounds. My current Maltese/Tzu moves around the same as your pup - constantly! I'd never had one snore until this one but that is normal as well. Sounds like he is adjusting well! He should be a good addition to your family. (I am curious as to the allergy - shih tzu's are hypoallergenic dogs and that's the exact reason why my family first started getting them)

Shih Tzus are incredibly smart and wonderful dogs to own. Best of luck and congratulations!!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

My Golden, Willow, likes to keep cool too. She is the best draft dodger- she especially loves to lay along the bottom of the outside doors to catch the cool air. The only time I've had issues with her digging are those hot days of summer when she wants to lay in the cool soil. This may be individual choice of the dog more than by breed. Willow's doggie-Mom loved laying in front of the fireplace. Willow can't stand them.
I have not had experience with a Shih Tzu, I just know in general with the flatter-faced breeds, that you have to guard against breathing problems on hot days. I'm glad you and your family are enjoying him so much


----------

